# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Inkscape extension to make hex maps

## RobA

Came across this post:
http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtop...7&p=3610#p3610

that points to an inkscape extension for creating the hex grid for hex maps.

-Rob A>

----------


## kensanata

I posted an updated version of the hexmap extension on my website. I also sent a patch to the original author. This should fix the following:

1. Fix coordinate output. On my system coordinates were not created.
2. Add starting column and row parameters.
3. Force at least two digits for rows and columns.
4. Allow the coordinate separator to be the empty string.

Find your extensions directory (usually ~/.inkscape/extensions) and copy both hexmap.inx and hexmap.py into it. Then choose Effects → Boardgames → Create Hexmap from the menu. This will create four additinal layers. You can delete the layers Hex Centerdots and Hex Fill by switching to the layers dialog using Ctrl-Shift-L, selecting the layer to be deleted, and using the minus button.

----------


## RobA

Kensanata-

You also might be interested in an extension I wrote to re-stack the z-order of selected objects.  It was for drawing iso-view maps, but has a few other uses...

I had posted here in the forums, but the latest is at my web site:

http://www.silent9.com/blog/archives...k-Z-order.html

-Rob A>

----------


## kensanata

The author of the Inkscape Boardgames Extensions wrote back to me. The URL to get the latest plugin is here; my issues are solved in version 0.99.1

http://www.lysator.liu.se/~perni/iboardgameexts/

And thanks for the link to your stacking extension; I see that there is still lots of stuff to discover!  :Smile:

----------

